# A man & his maltese



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night we hit the new St. Stephens Cathedral Christmas market downtown in the first district. It was very cold out & we went on the bus & metro w/the pups in the stroller, because of the crowds. Lisi, of course, was a trouble maker as she hates to be confined. Dwight finally took her & put her inside his coat. She was a little happy clam! I love it when a man is snookered by a little pup w. a loud voice! :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

so cute  Lisi looks very happy!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Awwww so cute, Liesl knows she's got daddy right where she wants him!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

In my opinion, it takes a *big* man to love such a little dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That sure is beautiful scenery lot up like that! The other two pictures are adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love the picture of Dwight with Lisi. It's so great that you get to take the pups all over with you. I'll bet St Stephens and the market were just beautiful. Now that is what I call Christmas shopping at it's best.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Snug as a bug! So cute


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful sight Sandi! The scenery , and Lisi all snuggled in!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh how cute.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Adorable picture of Dwight with Lisi-- and it sure looks very beautiful there! Lisi is never one to be ignored, is she? Lol. Cozette isn't either-- but you just gotta love them!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sweet, she looks so snuggly in there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't wait to show Felix the picture of Lisi inside of Dwight's coat! Whenever we get out of our car to come inside the house ... Snowball gets snug just like that in Felix's jacket ... aka the *puppy hole* ... LOL

The pictures are beautiful, Sandi. You are so blessed to enjoy so many beautiful, interesting, and fun places. And, it's wonderful how many places Kitzel and Lisi can go with you and Dwight.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! And a very sweet pic of Dwight and Lisi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to everyone!
Lisi is so crazy about Dwight---she knows exactly how to manipulate him too! LOL
Kitzel loves him too, but he loves me more! 

I love the Christmas markets in Vienna---over a hundred so won't see them all, but we are trying to see as many as possible. We don't always take the pups but now & again it is good for them. We get so hung up w/gawkers & squawkers that we can't really shop if we have them with us. Some people start to scream when they see them which really sets Lisi off! I think they are also very amused w/the stroller. One man stopped us & said we should let them walk---we told him that Kitzi can't walk far (which is true) but hey! the crowds would kill them! 
Lisi, I think, will never get used to confinement. It has been an issue since she came to us---those first few months were less than fantastic. . . we have learned that she is fearful when restricted space-wise---so we try not to do it unless we have to. She needs some experience w/it in order to fly the international flights.
OK, enough for tonight! Sending our Advent greetings to all of you out there in the SM family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, Lisi has Dwight wrapped right around her little paw. :wub::wub: We took Tyler to the Christmas tractor parade here in VT last night (Macy's has nothing on our little town :innocent and Tyler was so cold that he was shaking. He's never cold but I think between the temps, crowds, noise and excitement he was chilled. I luckily had brought along the Susan Lanci sling carrier with the cuddle cup material inside and he warmed right up. I felt so guilty when he shook.

Those markets look amazing. :thumbsup:My friend raved about the Christmas markets in Austria last year. She had taken a river cruise (though rain made the rivers too high to go under bridges so they had to take busses a lot :smilie_tischkante and she stopped at many of them and had beautiful pix too. This year she's leaving for a river cruise on the Rhine hoping to be able to do so by boat and not bus.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I've missed SM! Been so crazy busy lately. It was like a nice cup of hot chocolate to see posts from SM friends! Sandi, Stormy sends sends greeting to her soul sister, Lisi. We are FREEZING here in So Cal with temps in the 50s, and into the 40s at night! It cracks me up to see what I wimp I am when I see REAL winter weather. The girls go for their after dinner walk with their shearling coats on but Stormy still refuses to walk unless it is toward home, LOL. She shivers and it breaks my heart. We tried one of her cashmere sweaters under the coat last night and that might of been better but I'm afraid I'm going to bundle her up like the kid brother in A Christmas Story, LOL.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi--give Kitzel & Lisel hugs. :tender::tender: those 2 little faces looking out the stroller. :wub: she knows where she wants to be UP!!! Beautiful town too. Europe at Christmas is always a lovely place to be. :thumbsup:
Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Spectacular site! Love Lisi with DH.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Tori,

I was just reading your bio on your post. You said that 
Gracie has liver damage from a vaccine. That is terrible. I am so sorry to hear this for you and for Gracie. It must have broken your heart. I would be really ticked off . Excuse my language.
I was so nervous when she had her shots. She did not feel well after her first series. Then I found out about the Lepo. I told my vet that I never want Cassie to have it again.


I have some questions if you don't mind. Which vaccine and how old was she? What do they do for liver damage? Did your vet admit that the vaccine caused it? 


We just got a postcard from our vet telling us that Cassie is due for borrdela shot. Sp. I am not giving it to her after learning so much from this forum.

Thanks in advance,
Linda


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

aww Sandi how cute is that :wub: it reminds me of the front carrier for dogs. too cute!! Beautiful scenery


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Soooo cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandi, Stormy sends sends greeting to her soul sister, Lisi. 


Lisi sends greetings (loud ones) back to Stormy! We have missed your postings Gigi! Keep those girls warm out there in "chilly" CA! My DD lives on the central coast & she is yearning for really cold weather! I guess God can't make everyone happy at the same time!
I have realized that the jackets we have (while lovely) are not going to cut the cold here on a daily basis---so I will be shopping for new ones soon! Lisi doesn't go outside much due to not taking any more vaccines, and she is very hard to fit size wise. I am thinking of waiting until I do a trip to the US in Feb-March, but that isn't for sure yet. Fortunately our new apartment is much warmer than our apt. in Greece was, so we don't have to dress inside. I do have some fleece fabric so may whip up something---but not much of a seamstress so it will test my resolve! I will post pics if I get it done soon!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, beautiful photos of Dwight and the pups, Sandi! Makes my heart melting away...! 

Wow, the christmas tree in front of the Stephansdom is gorgeous. I'm sure you all had a wonderful, cold time on the christmas market! 

Hugs to all of you,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

What a cute pictures! Lisi looks happy and warm. That's true love! 

And fighting with cold weather is sure a challenge!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: CUTE CUTE :aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What awesome pics you took! Very cheery


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

These girls certainly know how to charm their men. LOL Good job Lisi. Lovely pics. Sandi. :aktion033:


----------

